# Unbelievable



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

The last month has been a crazy time. Between holidays and going to a conference, I forgot to post up something about my little man that just made me beyond proud of him, and shows, even if he can often still be a twerp, that he is coming a long, long way.

One Saturday back in January, we were heading out on a hike with the club. There were three new dogs coming out with us, two of which were intact and also young. The weather had been less than wonderful, so we were hoping that the trail was going to be frosted over still. Once we finally got up there (long and scary drive on an icy dirt road), I let the older two out, frowning at the conditions. It was definitely slick. I already need trekking poles to hike. Having Doyle on a leash was going to be a hazard, but I didn't want to just let him loose with strange dogs. 

Instant that I let him out of the car, the three new dogs came right over. He stood still while all three of them sniffed at him at once. He politely sniffed back, relaxed posture. I wanted to hug him so tight for that. We started to head down the trail then, and it was REALLY obvious that I was going to not stay on my feet if I didn't let him off. So since he had done well with that initial greeting, I figured I may as well give it a shot. I let him go, telling him not to make me regret this (like he could understand that).

And he did fantastic! He was running around with all the other dogs. He absolutely LOVED the female dane puppy who was just loving to run up and down the trail with my three dogs. The young male german pincher who joined in at times also was welcomed in. 

I was so proud of him. I didn't think he could make me even more proud that day.

But he did!

We ended up heading to another area to try and get a hike in. We came across some people with a border collie, heeler and an older dog. They had a hold on the border collie. I called Doyle to me and held his collar as we walked past. Things seemed like it was fine, when I heard the dog coming up behind us, barking. Doyle turned around and faced the dog, his head and tail high. No growling or barking or rushing back. I touched his shoulder and said, "Doyle, leave it." He instantly turned and ran up the trail.  

He faced an animal charging with the same insecurity that he had been dealing with and just walked away! He's coming around I think. This handsome man just makes me prouder and prouder every day!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

That's awesome! So great to hear he was so well behaved for you. I'm sure the other dogs enjoyed playing with such a gentleman as well!  I had that happen for me a while back too. I'm not sure if Kaiju was insecure or just being a puppy jerk, but he had a habit of bum-rushing other dogs right up to their face, then stopping and barking. But it seems after our work, he's gotten his head back and he's been an absolute delight for the puppies to play with in training class. Anyways, it's always great to see all your hard work paying off.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Doyle would do the same thing, though some times he was nipping at the other dogs. Especially if they ran from him. If they squared off, he wasn't as ready to nip, but if they ran it was bad.  I think all puppies go through that phase at one point. So happy to hear your boy has done well too! I think they're the same age actually lol. Doyle will be 18 months in a few days.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Colie CVT said:


> Doyle would do the same thing, though some times he was nipping at the other dogs. Especially if they ran from him. If they squared off, he wasn't as ready to nip, but if they ran it was bad.  I think all puppies go through that phase at one point. So happy to hear your boy has done well too! I think they're the same age actually lol. Doyle will be 18 months in a few days.


Haha, yup, Kaiju is about a week over 18 months!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow!!Good boy Doyle!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

He was trying to play with Albert, a little westie/poodle mix tonight. Full on playbows, spinning and running. Sadly, Albert had implant removal surgery about a week ago, but he wanted to try!  He is doing so good!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So there is hope for Deja, who is 15 months old. Not as rude as before but still has not made many doggy friends because of her rough play style. Today a Shiba Inu (small even for the breed small) stood her ground and she never tried it again. Deja did run after her at a polite distance. It is so nice that your dog is coming around (was he tougher before this?).


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

He started the typical dog reactivity around seven or so months. He would snap in other dogs faces, chase them and nip at them. He was being a brat about it. No reason really for it other than he was being a punk. So we started making it clear that was unacceptable behavior, worked on recall and watching others without reacting/leave it. I couldn't have had him loose with new dogs, or the potential of new dogs coming around, without risking that he would hurt someone. 

I kept working with him, kept putting him in situations where he had to act how I wanted him to do to get things that he wanted. Worked with just my other dogs around, the hiking club I am in around. He was not always good about new dogs, even if the truth was, once he got to know other dogs, he truly enjoys playing with others. He loves to run and wrestle.


----------

